

HNpod #2 - Google Drive and Working Hours - AlexMuir
http://hnpod.com/episodes/2-google-drive-and-working-hours

======
citricsquid
I haven't listened yet but I absolutely love your website, so much. The
ability to see every episode a guest has been in and a bio from one page is
fantastic. It drives me insane when people put so much effort into creating
great podcasts and then make no effort to provide information about them and
index all the relevant things (guests, subjects). Thank you.

------
jeremydavid
Alex, perhaps it's my 2 years in London influencing me (I love BBC Radio), but
I think your voice is perfectly suited to this. Clear, articulate... no "ums"
or "ahs". Great work, I really enjoy listening to these.

~~~
AlexMuir
Thanks Jeremy! I'm getting more confident and a bit better. But here's a
secret for you - I delete out a quite a few ums! Mostly mine, also I crop out
from guests, along with 'y'know' and 'like'. I find it immensely satisfying!

~~~
MartinCron
I would suggest that anyone interested in radio production or podcasting
listen to this piece from On The Media about how they do "internal edits" at
NPR. There's a great example of Bob Garfield just stumbling blindly around a
question that gets cleaned up into something quite articulate.

[http://www.onthemedia.org/2007/may/25/pulling-back-the-
curta...](http://www.onthemedia.org/2007/may/25/pulling-back-the-curtain/)

------
ForrestN
The best episode yet, in my opinion! Simple, well-reasoned analysis, generally
better than the comment threads in my opinion, which seems like the test.

I think the idea of Amazon purchasing dropbox is quite interesting. Didn't
occur to me, but it makes sense. If they bought firebase, with that,
Mechanical Turk, and so on, they'd be quite the powerhouse in this sphere.

------
udp
Is that music at the beginning from the Hackers soundtrack? :-)

------
nacs
Love it.

Also, I'd heard of Wuala before but didnt realize they also offer 5GB free
now. Signed up. Love the stark contrast in privacy compared to Google Drive
(Wuala is encrypted before it leaves your computer unlike GDrive/Dropbox).

------
evincarofautumn
Not ordinarily a fan of podcasts, but this has quickly turned into a superb
production. Really looking forward to more, especially on language-related
topics. I’ve even applied to be a guest—just in case.

------
sawyer
Very enjoyable! I especially liked that your guests had slightly opposing
viewpoints in the Dropbox / Google Drive discussion and were willing and able
to defend their positions.

~~~
AlexMuir
I loved that too. Opinionated people are great to have on.

Although I flip-flopped on the future for Dropbox. When I've made an arse of
myself I'll leave it in there for all to hear.

For posterity, and having ruminated, I think Dropbox is fine. It's the easy-
to-user, neutral solution.

------
mrschwabe
Great show, hard to believe this is only the 2nd podcast. Everything is really
well done - very professional.

------
eltondegeneres
Any chance of an OGG feed?

~~~
AlexMuir
I'm afraid it's unlikely. I already have quite a bit of encoding to do with
MP3, then upload, then encoding for Youtube. I don't want to add yet another
file, especially as my internet connection isn't brilliant.

------
5h
Listening now, I'm impatient, I'll give you 20p if you reduce the 10 second
intro to 3 seconds in the next episode.

